# Help identifying cnc routers



## Wondering in Vegas (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello,
My dad passed away and left my mom with two precix cnc's. We need help identifying what they are so we can sell them. I know he did software upgrades but I'm not sure how to find out what exactly we have.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Chris in Vegas


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I know nothing. But I'll bet that the guys that do will need details before they can help you out. Model numbers, whatever, anything and everything, the more details the better.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

One other tip:
You have three posts on routerforums. All the same subject. It is best to keep only one thread (thread = the collection of replies) going for the one subject. Pick this thread and add model numbers, pictures of the nameplates for each machine.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

You can start at Precix Advanced Cutting Technologies and see if you recognize which machines he has. The folks at Precix might be able to help, they probably kept records of what your dad bought. I copied the contact info from their web page.

Precix Advanced Cutting Technologies
Unit 280 - 19358 96th Ave.
Surrey, B.C. V4N 4C1
Canada

Phone:
Fax: 604-513-0400
604-513-0410

Customer Service:
US & Canada:
International: 1-604-513-0400
1-604-513-0400

For all other questions or inquiries,
please email [email protected]

Bill


----------



## Wondering in Vegas (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Bill!

I will contact them and I will post some pictures as soon as I figure out how.

Chris


----------



## Wondering in Vegas (Jan 3, 2013)

*CNC Identification*

I haven't posted ten times, so the forum will not allow me to post photos yet. The larger machine is a 4' x 8' flatbed precix with LIM X, LIM Y and LIM Z lights. on the control panel. The table has a place for six light type switches, five of which are switched. The software shows a 96" x dimension, a 48" y dimension and a 6.5" z dimension.


----------



## Wondering in Vegas (Jan 3, 2013)

Here are some more pictures of the larger machine


----------



## Wondering in Vegas (Jan 3, 2013)

*Small CNC router pictures*

These are three photos of the smaller CNC


----------



## wefixprecix (Sep 15, 2014)

The larger is a Precix Industrial servo machine. The profiled linear rails tell me it was made close to the end of that series run which was 2004. The smaller is an older Signmaker stepper machine. likely around 1997.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks for the identification, Russ, however the post was from Jan 2013 so I would guess that they have been sold by now.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Russ.


----------



## wefixprecix (Sep 15, 2014)

Ya I saw the date. However I see a lot of Precix machines being advertised with many people having the same question. I think the post can still be helpful to others currently having the same question.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

wefixprecix said:


> Ya I saw the date. However I see a lot of Precix machines being advertised with many people having the same question. I think the post can still be helpful to others currently having the same question.


We agree.......


----------

